# Nice surprise



## Rock Doctor (Oct 17, 2014)

Just finished watering and misting and noticed my Venustrum has started a spike. I had previously thought that it was a new leaf until I can now make out the spike.  Also Masdevallia Aquarious (2spikes) and Masdevallia Ignea x Pinchincha (1spike) so they must like the light and humidity in my propagater tent. Maybe the Akerns as recommended by Gary (Carper) is also playing its part.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Oct 17, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Bjorn (Oct 21, 2014)

You know, its the time for venustum buds now (at least on the northern hemisphere) Where are you located?


----------



## Rock Doctor (Oct 21, 2014)

Bjorn, In the UK about half way down. Flower spike is a little more visible now, I must post a photo soon.


----------



## orchideya (Oct 21, 2014)

How exciting!
I tried to grow masdies but killed them all pretty fast. Looking forward to bloom pictures.


----------



## Rock Doctor (Nov 1, 2014)

3 spikes now appeared on the Dracula Vampira. As for the Venustrum the spike is now clear of the leaves and a bud appears to be forming at the top, it also looks as though its fattening up. The flower on the ignea pinchincha has not quite opened yet but is just starting to show its striped colouring from within the protective outer sheath.

Just purchased a larger grow tent as the collection has now outgrown my smaller propagator tent and now need to make some space in the Garage. The problem with orchids is that once bitten, there is always one more to get for the collection.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 1, 2014)

Rock Doctor said:


> ...Just purchased a larger grow tent as the collection has now outgrown my smaller propagator tent and now need to make some space in the Garage. The problem with orchids is that once bitten, there is always one more to get for the collection.



:evil: Addicted!


----------



## Trithor (Nov 4, 2014)

A not too unpleasant affliction, expensive though! :rollhappy:


----------



## Rock Doctor (Nov 7, 2014)

Trithor, I hadn't appreciated that the indoor grow tents feature so heavily on the weed forums until I noticed in the advert that it will be sent in plain packaging. lol


----------



## NYEric (Nov 7, 2014)

Oh! Add HPS or LED lighting and hydroponic pots and the Police will have you on their list!


----------



## Rock Doctor (Nov 7, 2014)

NYEric, I'll try to stick with clear plastic pots with holes drilled in the sides or mesh pots. Need a bigger light though looking at a T5 4 ft 8 tube unit. It'll be like Close encounters of the orchid kind every time I open the zip.


----------

